# Can't send email from Gmail app



## mmontanaa (Sep 26, 2011)

I've had this problem on and off depending on which rom I've had installed. Currently I'm stock & rooted. When I try to send an email it will just stay on "sending." Anyone know why and or how to fix it?

thanks.


----------



## msjohnson2868 (Jun 18, 2011)

Go to Manage Applications and clear the cache of the Gmail app. I've had that problem before too and that has worked for me.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mmontanaa (Sep 26, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks for your help.


----------



## msjohnson2868 (Jun 18, 2011)

You bet.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

